

New Components and Contributors for IronPython and IronRuby - barrydahlberg
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jasonz/archive/2010/10/21/new-components-and-contributors-for-ironpython-and-ironruby.aspx

======
barrydahlberg
Microsoft is opening up these projects to contributions from the community.
Shouldn't they have done this to start with? Does this feel a little bit like
they are abandoning them or is it all positive?

